# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  WHO supports use of DDT

## Dave A

From M&G.




> DDT, a pesticide banned in the developed world, should be used to spray houses in all countries where people suffer from malaria, the World Health Organisation said on Friday, 30 years after it phased the practice out.
> 
> The new push to use DDT to kill the malaria-transmitting mosquito in Africa and other parts of the world with severe death tolls from the disease will dismay many environmentalists. They fear the polluting effects of the chemical will spread, although the WHO says spraying should be limited to the insides of houses and their roofs. Arata Kochi, the new head of the WHO's malaria programme, has made no secret of his determination to bring back the chemical weapon that helped rid Europe and the former USSR of malaria decades ago. "We must take a position based on the science and the data," he said in Washington.
> 
> "One of the best tools we have against malaria is indoor residual house spraying. Of the dozen insecticides WHO has approved as safe for house spraying, the most effective is DDT."


More here.

----------


## Me2

It is interesting that DDT can no longer be used in Mexico for malaria control due to abuse and overuse. This makes one realise that the infallable DDT has an archelies heel as well. The question  then comes to mind whether or not the environmental impact is not the some serious issue that should be taken into consideration. But the fact is that there is tons of DDT lying in store houses that need to be dumped(used) and as such it is the cheapest alternative to spray.
mark enslin

----------


## Dave A

> But the fact is that there is tons of DDT lying in store houses that need to be dumped(used) and as such it is the cheapest alternative to spray.


Alternative to what?

----------


## entoserv

I'm also interested. What other products have had a good result in knocking down malaria carrying mosquito populations?

Are there effective alternatives to DDT for this use?

----------

